# Blue veins everywhere! Preg sign?



## Miss Rach

Hi there everyone...

I have had a clear blue very thin but very blue line which I'm dubious about, so am seeing doc next week to get a blood test. If I am pregnant, I am no more that 4 weeks.

I have lots of symptoms which could be attributed to AF turning up or other things, but not the map of huge blue veins that are now all over my boobs, thighs and tummy! What else could this be a symptom of?! Has anyone else had these and turned out not to be pregnant? 

Also getting major hot flushes. I don't temp but did this morning and have a highish one....98.0. Going to keep checking.

Developed terrible heartburn in the morning too which is very unusual.

Unfortunately I am one of these people who according to my OH will only believe I am pregnant when I'm told to push! :winkwink:

This is my first time TTC so any help much appreciated!

Thanks 

Miss Rach x


----------



## mrsrof

Last time I was pregnant I had prominent veins, especially on my boobs, and had MAJOR hot flushes for about a week before I got my bfp!

I would say you probably are pg (heartburn I also had!). Congrats!! xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Blue veins are a good sign, it's basically saying your body is producing more and needs to pump more blood around. Please keep us updated !! and congrats if you are pregnant!


----------



## Miss Rach

Hey ladies...

Thanks for the swift replies....

It seems quite likely then? I will keep you updated....I have certainly never had these before a period!!! 

Oodles of baby dust to you....

xxx


----------



## steffa

Hi there, 
I am currently 10DPO and waiting for AF who should appear tomorrow. My temps usually have dropped by now but today it was still up. My boobs are swollen and today I noticed a long vein going towards my nipple and on the other boobs small ones around the nipple. I have phantom symptoms every month so really never take myself too seriously!! However my bra is actually tight on me for the past 3 days and I know this because I have lost weight but havent updated my bras and know the ones that were a little loose on me! Im afraid i wont be able to sleep tonight because I'll be dying to temp in the morning!!
I took B6 this month as my luteal phase is short so not sure if it could be this or what, either way I have my fingers majorily crossed!!


----------



## tmr1234

Blue veins are nothing to do with preg yes some woman get them when they are preg but it is only because the brest is fuller and pushes the veins to the flesh but this also happens around af time i have got a ALOT of them over my chest and boobs but iam not preg


----------



## Miss Rach

Hey Steffa! Sounds promising!! Please keep me updated.

My ones go right into the nipples too which looks quite odd!

The ones on my hips and thighs are really prominent and it makes sense physiologically - maybe they are working hard to provide nutrients and oxygen to the uterus. I have certainly never had these before witchy comes.

Anyway, as with all of this....time will tell....


xxx


----------



## Miss Rach

Hi tmr...

Get what you're saying re AF and boobs, but I'm more curious about the ones on my hips, thighs and tummy!

Certainly something I have never had before AF....


----------



## futuremama88

I really hope you are pregnant! Best of luck! But seems like I always have loads of blue veins on my breasts so who knows!?


----------



## AmberDW

I noticed a blue vein on one of my nipples on friday I think..but I don't know if it has always been there and I just never noticed it and now seeing people post about it..made me look..I'm so confused.


----------

